# Grad school vs. undergrad



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody knew what grad school was like versus undergrad in terms of people. I just applied yesterday for grad school, and I just kind of want to know what people are generally like there. Are they still 24/7 partiers like during your undergrad time, or are they a bit lower key?


----------



## sandwich master (Sep 8, 2009)

I think it depends on what course you are applying to as well as the location. It's impossible to tell you exactly how they will be but I can guarantee that most people are welcoming and open. You just have to take the initiative and introduce yourself on the first day. That is essentially when everyone familiarizes themselves with each other.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Hard to generalize, but in my experience there is a lot more tolerance for those who decide to spend a lot of time on school rather than partying. In undergrad, people pressure you to party or think you're weird if you don't. In grad school everyone has a good idea of what they want and what they're aiming for so everyone stays out of everyone else's way. People don't second guess you or question your routine as much. And yeah there aren't very many who party constantly (though grad students do party sometimes).


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

coldmorning said:


> Hard to generalize, but in my experience there is a lot more tolerance for those who decide to spend a lot of time on school rather than partying. In undergrad, people pressure you to party or think you're weird if you don't. In grad school everyone has a good idea of what they want and what they're aiming for so everyone stays out of everyone else's way. People don't second guess you or question your routine as much. And yeah there aren't very many who party constantly (though grad students do party sometimes).


Yeah, I would say that is the biggest difference between graduate and undergraduate, the kind of people who go. More often than not, undergrads are just big kids who are away from mommy and daddy for a while. Grad students are more understanding of the fact that they are adults and have new responsibilities.


----------

